# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Открытый семинар-тренинг с Алексом Вяткиным в Москве. 18-20 Ноября 2011

## Nubira

18, 19, 20 ноября 2011 года (пятница, суббота, воскресенье) в Москве состоится открытый семинар по дрессировке собак (послушание, защита) с Алексом Вяткиным. 

http://www.working-malinois.com/view...php?f=8&t=1011

На семинаре будут рассматриваться следующие темы бесконфликтной дрессировки: 

*Послушание* - контакт собаки с владельцем, повышение мотивации собаки, драйв, концентрация и скорость, база (для молодых собак), сложные элементы послушания (для спортсменов IPO). 

*Защита* - постановка полной уверенной хватки, чистые отпуски, переходные фазы в защите, контроль собаки в защитной работе, состояние собаки в работе, драйв в защите, работа в условиях стресса и под давлением. 

*Место проведения: Москва, КЦ "Ясеневый"* 
http://www.yasenevo-dog.ru/contacts.html 

 Стоимость участия с собакой - 150 евро (3 дня), 50 евро (один день) 
 Стоимость участия без собаки - 75 евро (3 дня), 25 евро (один день) 

 Количество участников с собаками ограничено (не более 15 собак) 
 Количество зрителей без собак - не ограничено. 

 Оплата 
 100% предоплата до 10 ноября 2011. 

 Запись на семинар 
 Для записи на семинар пишите на mailbox@dogcity.ru 

 Просьба указывать ФИО; породу, кличку и возраст собаки; желательно написать свои ожидания от семинара либо проблему, решение которой хотите узнать на семинаре. 

*Подробную информацию по семинару можно получить по телефонам (903) 750-99-11 Олег, (903) 727-48-10 Екатерина. 
*
 Вам будет намного легче и проще на семинаре, если вы ознакомитесь с некоторыми статьями: 
http://www.working-malinois.com/view...php?f=8&t=1156 

 Видео работы, в том числе и с тренингов, соревнований и семинаров 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Vyatkins...ature=mhum#g/u

----------

